# Anyone looking to expand



## Dallas518 (Jan 8, 2022)

I’m from North east PA, been dieing to get into the snow plowing business , was curious if anyone is running a profitable business with the funds to go partners and expand in my area , more or less looking for someone to fund the majority of the operation with me doing the work , great work opportunity in my area and would have at least 10 driveways and a small lot to plow off the rip , with marketing and getting name around I could easily have enough work that would require additional help


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

You got me excited for a sec. Thought you were from Texas. Been looking to move out of this communist province


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dallas518 said:


> I'm from North east PA, been dieing to get into the snow plowing business , was curious if anyone is running a profitable business with the funds to go partners and expand in my area , more or less looking for someone to fund the majority of the operation with me doing the work , great work opportunity in my area and would have at least 10 driveways and a small lot to plow off the rip , with marketing and getting name around I could easily have enough work that would require additional help


Why not fund it yourself?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And what's your experience with plowing?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Why not fund it yourself?


C'mon man
Because there ain't no money in snow plowing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Why not fund it yourself?


Why use YOUR money when you can use someone else's right?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Dallas518 said:


> I'm from North east PA, been dieing to get into the snow plowing business , was curious if anyone is running a profitable business with the funds to go partners and expand in my area , more or less looking for someone to fund the majority of the operation with me doing the work , great work opportunity in my area and would have at least 10 driveways and a small lot to plow off the rip , with marketing and getting name around I could easily have enough work that would require additional help


If you're dying to get into the snow industry I'm sure there's a local contractor that would be willing to hire you to get some experience. I can't find enthusiastic guys here.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dallas518 said:


> I'm from North east PA, been dieing to get into the snow plowing business , was curious if anyone is running a profitable business with the funds to go partners and expand in my area , more or less looking for someone to fund the majority of the operation with me doing the work , great work opportunity in my area and would have at least 10 driveways and a small lot to plow off the rip , with marketing and getting name around I could easily have enough work that would require additional help


I may or may not know know someone in Indiana that would sell you a nice turn key snow removal business and you could dive right in head first with the freezing rain later today...

You'll be rich beyond your wildest dreams!


----------



## Dallas518 (Jan 8, 2022)

dieselss said:


> Why use YOUR money when you can use someone else's right?


you could call it looking to use someone eles money or you can call it looking for a investor , either way I'll continue to pursue the goal , wether it's saving up to do it on my own or finding a investor to get things going quicker , it'll happen


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I may or may not know know someone in Indiana that would sell you a nice turn key snow removal business and you could dive right in head first with the freezing rain later today...
> 
> You'll be rich beyond your wildest dreams!


In for a penny in for a pound.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dallas518 said:


> you could call it looking to use someone eles money or you can call it looking for a investor , either way I'll continue to pursue the goal , wether it's saving up to do it on my own or finding a investor to get things going quicker , it'll happen


With any investor you'll need a business plan which would include terms for payment back to the investor. Have you do figure oot the start up cost and operating cost? Have you figured oot what the 10 driveways and 1 small lot invoice oot at per service call?
You do know snow removal in parts of the country is low margin and you could be working for "banana scraps" which doesn't leave mulch left for you after you've paid your investor.
Most guys get into snow removal for income to carry them through the winter, they're in the green industry and customers request it or to supplement their income during the winter if they're contractors and snow / weather shuts them down for a couple days. Most guys have a pickup or pickups which is the biggest single expense, next could be the plow, spreader (VBox) or your GL insurance coverage dependIng on location.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> With any investor you'll need a business plan which would include terms for payment back to the investor. Have you do figure oot the start up cost and operating cost? Have you figured oot what the 10 driveways and 1 small lot invoice oot at per service call?
> You do know snow removal in parts of the country is low margin and you could be working for "banana scraps" which doesn't leave mulch left for you after you've paid your investor.
> Most guys get into snow removal for income to carry them through the winter, they're in the green industry and customers request it or to supplement their income during the winter if they're contractors and snow / weather shuts them down for a couple days. Most guys have a pickup or pickups which is the biggest single expense, next could be the plow, spreader (VBox) or your GL insurance coverage dependIng on location.


Take it to shark tank.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> With any investor you'll need a business plan which would include terms for payment back to the investor. Have you do figure oot the start up cost and operating cost? Have you figured oot what the 10 driveways and 1 small lot invoice oot at per service call?
> You do know snow removal in parts of the country is low margin and you could be working for "banana scraps" which doesn't leave mulch left for you after you've paid your investor.
> Most guys get into snow removal for income to carry them through the winter, they're in the green industry and customers request it or to supplement their income during the winter if they're contractors and snow / weather shuts them down for a couple days. Most guys have a pickup or pickups which is the biggest single expense, next could be the plow, spreader (VBox) or your GL insurance coverage dependIng on location.


With the right spreader, you can apply 30 loads in one night and really make bank!


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

There are different models of investment in this type of operation you could employ. A business plan is a necessity. And before we can even really discuss what sort of investment models we need to look at his overall business plan is for the operation and how Dallas plans on growing and where he plans on growing. 

Clearly 10 driweways and 1 small lot isn't enough to really entice many investors. He would probably be better off saving some cash and setting up a truck to do small accounts at first. Then when you have 30-40 accounts that make enough keep the business alive and running then try to find an investor to expand with .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> With the right spreader, you can apply 30 loads in one night and really make bank!


If you were smarter you would get the wrong spreader and get paid hourly...


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

two slow yards coming right up, yes we can spread that all night!
please explain this partner idea.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I like that the guy is willing to work. Sounds motivated… If anyone is close to this guy, you should at least have a conversation with him. You never know…


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

there is alway a conversation for possibility, and yes you never know...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I got the feeling he's not coming back


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe he decided to become an NSP...


----------



## Dsmits1984 (Sep 11, 2019)

WIPensFan said:


> I like that the guy is willing to work. Sounds motivated… If anyone is close to this guy, you should at least have a conversation with him. You never know…


Wish he was closer to me!


----------

